
Apply HN: lumiverse – the best place to discover educational videos - rayalez
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lumiverse.io<p>I want lumiverse to become the perfect place for people to publish, discover and discuss great educational videos. I want to build a friendly and intelligent community, make it easy for video creators to find an audience, and make it easy for viewers to discover awesome videos.
======
mshannon
Would there be a kid friendly area of lumiverse? As a mom of 3, I think this
would be great if I knew it was safe for my curious kiddos.

